
FastMail acquires Pobox and Listbox - cdvonstinkpot
http://blog.fastmail.com/2015/11/03/fastmail-acquires-pobox-and-listbox/
======
lazyjones
I've been a pobox customer since 1997 and Fastmail user since 2013 - the only
2 paid online services I use - and was a bit shocked to read this, a knee-jerk
reaction due to frequently ugly outcomes of such mergers. Both services have
been exemplary so far, hopefully there's really no change in direction.

------
brongondwana
And from the Pobox side: [http://blog.pobox.com/2015/11/exciting-news-about-
pobox-and-...](http://blog.pobox.com/2015/11/exciting-news-about-pobox-and-
fastmail.html)

